# Washington State passes marijuana and gay marriage laws



## Warrigal (May 11, 2015)

For those who haven't heard, Washington State recently passed two laws. 
They legalised gay marriage and legalised marijuana. 

The fact the gay marriage and marijuana were legalised on the same day makes perfect biblical sense.
Leviticus 20:13 says: "if a man lies with another man they should be stoned."

Apparently we just hadn't interpreted it correctly before!


----------



## Cookie (May 11, 2015)

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Glinda (May 11, 2015)

:lofl::clap:


----------



## Pappy (May 12, 2015)

Absolutely nailed it.m:lol1::beerandwhistle:


----------



## SifuPhil (May 12, 2015)

Fantastic! :beerandwhistle:


----------



## Shalimar (May 12, 2015)

DW, HaHaHaHaHaHa! Still waiting for the Beautiful B.C. Bud to be legalized!


----------



## SifuPhil (May 12, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> DW, HaHaHaHaHaHa! Still waiting for the Beautiful B.C. Bud to be legalized!



Is that on-line to happen anytime soon, Shalimar? I haven't kept track of Canadian laws ...


----------



## Shalimar (May 12, 2015)

Not yet Phil. We have a federal election next year. Hopefully our conservative Prime Minister will be kicked to the curb. If polls are to be believed, it is likely Baby Trudeau, the liberal leader, will succeed him.. He has promised to legalize pot. It is legal to possess pot for medicinal purposes, and no one is arrested for smoking dope in their own home.


----------

